# What Layden say about Pavel...



## Laydensucks (Jun 5, 2003)

Podkolzine is no Frederic Weis. Team president Scott Layden said he was impressed, but like the Bucks, he's pretty sure Pavel will be gone. Can he move up and get him? 

He better get a damm center, I'm starting to get sick about us just settling for what ever comes our way. I would trade anyone on this dam team just to move up to get a potential player to root for. At least It would give us hope.. I just don't want to make the playoffs. When I hear Layden talk his B.S. I wish I could just kknock those stupid glasses up his A*S. Maybe he would see things like us.:no:


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

I thought that Pavel was supposed to work out for the team in the very near future? If the Knicks want him they can get himif they try...I don't see them trying to do much of anything except to get another overpriced bum over here who didn't do JACK for his last team, but is supposed to be a Savior for the Knicks....


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tapseer</b>!
> I thought that Pavel was supposed to work out for the team in the very near future? If the Knicks want him they can get himif they try...I don't see them trying to do much of anything except to get another overpriced bum over here who didn't do JACK for his last team, but is supposed to be a Savior for the Knicks....


Steve Phillips part II (Steve Phillips is/was the GM of the Mets, for those who don't know)


----------



## Gmoney (Aug 12, 2002)

Pavel wasn't scheduled to workout for us until today I doubt it the team has made any statements yet.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

With the success of Ming, do you honestly think that a team would trade a player who is slightly similar, but less polished, if they had the chance to acquire him?

-Petey


----------



## Laydensucks (Jun 5, 2003)

*let us pray*

I guess Petey, as a Knick fan we can dream that some GM is as stupid as Layden


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Well they would really have to be stupid... it seems the earliest Pavel would get picked is pick #4, now to get a player with his potential there, and?? How about at #5 or #6?

-Petey


----------



## Laydensucks (Jun 5, 2003)

*YA KNOW PETEY*

I'm really feel once Pavel starts working out more for individual teams his stock will drop from anywhere between picks 7-12. But you know what Petey, you, me and everyone else on this board will never know what any GM is thinking until draft day. So temper your confidence, I can believe Pavel or say Lampe might be their at #9, anything is possible. :yes:


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't get it when they say that the Knicks can't be a rebuilding team. Who says? Not the real fans. An up and coming team of young players who will be on the team 5-10 years is one of the most fun kind of teams to root for. Home grown star players, like a Patrick Ewing, are the kind of players that really become beloved players.

It seems like the Knicks are making a conscious effort to be boring and mediocre with little hope of improving.

Knowing Layden, he'll either trade the 9th pick or pick up a player like Collison who'll end up as a bench player or worse in the NBA.


----------



## Jeff van Gumby (Feb 22, 2003)

Collison?!! NOOOOOO!!!!!!! If Laden picks Collison he's getting thrown in the east river.


----------



## JaeMurda (Mar 28, 2003)

I dont layden is crazy enough to take collinson he might cause a riot he has to makes smart moves this year or else the fire layden chants will reign again then the riot will start.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*The Siberian Bear*

The kid is 7'5" (same as Yao) and athletic and only 18...He will not be around past the Clippers. So you could trade up, or get a kid like Lampe, who is another young 7-footer with huge upside. Or Michael Sweetney. I think if they trade up, great, but at 9 the Knicks have a lot of options to improve the team. Nick Collison won't be one of them.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

> Jeff van Gumby: Collison?!! NOOOOOO!!!!!!! If Laden picks Collison he's getting thrown in the east river.


The Hudson River is closer. Then again, the farther away Layden is from the Garden, the less harm he can do.

The best thing about the Knicks drafting a big man is Kurt Thomas. He can cover for any rebounding and defensive deficiencies in the young guy and give the rookie more space to catch up to the NBA.


----------



## Jeff van Gumby (Feb 22, 2003)

I think Laden should be torn down and not rebuilt just like Shandon Anderson.


----------

